# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  ρυθμιση στροφων σε ντεκ Β&Ο

## papkir

χαιρετω σας ολους 
εχω στα χερια μου ενα ντεκ Β&Ο και προσπαθω να βρω τροπο να ρυθμισω τις στροφες του αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω  :Sad: 
το μοτερ λειτουργει με εναλασομενο 170 βολτ , δεν υπαρχει τριμερ ρυθμισης στροφων , εχω αλλαξει ολους τους ιμαντες , τα ραουλα κλπ
αλλα το προβλημα επιμενει αν εχει καποιος καποια ιδεα καλοδεχουμενη!!!
**δεν ξερω αν η διαμετρος απο το ραουλο (τρελο) που οδηγει την ταινια
της κασετας παιζει ρολο στις στροφες ? 
πολλα ευχαριστω ουτως η αλλως

----------


## gep58

papkir,

οι στροφές με τέτοιο τύπο κίνησης δεν αλλάζουν ηλεκτρικά παρά μηχανικά κι αυτό σε περίπτωση διαφορετικής συχνότητας δικτύου 50/60 Hz.
-Aν είναι "φαγωμένη" η επίπεδη επιφάνια του capstan roller τότε το deck θα "κλαίει".
-Αν ο άξονας του κινητήρα για κάποιο λόγο δεν γυρίζει εύκολα.
-Αν ο ιμάντας είναι μικρότερης διαμέτρου της κανονικής.
-Αν ο άξονας που εφάπτεται το capstan roller δεν γυρίζει εύκολα ή αν για κάποιο λόγο στράβωσε.
-Αν τα κουζινέτα του παραπάνω άξονα ή του άξονα του κινητήρα έχουν "φαγωθεί"
-Αν ο συμπλέκτης είναι πολύ σφικτός.
-Αν τέλος υπάρχουν μεγαλύτερες τριβές από τις κανονικές σε κάποιο(α) σημεία του υπόλοιπου μηχανισμού που μεταδίδεται η κίνηση.

Πάντως νάσε καλά! Μου θύμησες παλιές καλές εποχές...

gep58

----------


## jeik

Βαλε  πανω  απο  170  βολτ  και  σε  σειρα  καποιο  ντιμερ  μπας  και  το  ρυθμισεις.

----------


## chip

Καλύτερα να μην δοκιμάσεις την λύση με το dimmer. Ο κινητήρας λογικά θα είναι σύγχρονος οπότε οι στροφές εξαρτόνται από τη συχνότητα του εναλασσώμενου και όχι από την τάση. (Συνεπώς χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιο Inverter με ημιτονική έξοδο και ρυθμιζόμενη συχνόητα (και τάση ώστε να δίνεις 170V))
Επίσης ακόμα και με τάση να ρυθμίζεται ο κινητήρας (δεν νομίζω οτι θα κανε κατι τέτοι η B&O) ένα dimmer θα βάλει πολύ θόρυβο στο μηχάνημα οπότε πρέπει να το αποφύγεις.

----------


## jeik

> Καλύτερα να μην δοκιμάσεις την λύση με το dimmer. Ο κινητήρας λογικά θα είναι σύγχρονος οπότε οι στροφές εξαρτόνται από τη συχνότητα του εναλασσώμενου και όχι από την τάση. (Συνεπώς χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιο Inverter με ημιτονική έξοδο και ρυθμιζόμενη συχνόητα (και τάση ώστε να δίνεις 170V))
> Επίσης ακόμα και με τάση να ρυθμίζεται ο κινητήρας (δεν νομίζω οτι θα κανε κατι τέτοι η B&O) ένα dimmer θα βάλει πολύ θόρυβο στο μηχάνημα οπότε πρέπει να το αποφύγεις.


Δεν  ξερω , ισως  να  ειναι  λαθος  η  λυση  μου  αλλα  και  το  να  βρει  ινβερτερ  με  ρυθμιζομενη  ταση  και  συχνοτητα  δεν  ειναι  ακριβη  λυση ?

----------


## papkir

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας
μαλλον το προβλημα ειναι στο μοτερ , γιατι στην αρχη παιζει καλα
και σταθερα αλλα μολις ζεσταθει αρχιζει να χανει στροφες -σταθερα παλι
δλδ δεν κανει "νιαουρισματα" αλλα πεφτει ο αριθμος των στροφων γνωριζετε που μπορω να βρω τετοιο μοτερ η ιμαντες στην *θεσ/νικη* γιατι "δεν εχουν πια τετοια πραγματα" οπως μου ειπαν ?

----------


## east electronics

δεν τα εχεις δει καλα τα πραγματα .....τα 170 βολτ που τα βρισκει απο μετασχηματιστη ????? παραξενο μου δειχνει αυτο μαλλον εχεις κανει καποιο λαθος ....και αν πραγματι στο μοτερ υπαρχουν 170 βολτ κατι σαν ανασφαλες μου κανει αυτο και τελος αμα εφτιαξε η  β+ο  μοτερ για ντεκ στα 170 δεν εχει δα και μεγαλη διαφορα  γιατι να μην το κανει στα 220 ???? κατι δεν παει καλα εδω ...

τσπ πιθανον αν ολα αυτα που λες ειναι σωστα  τοτε το μοτερ ποσα καλωδια εχει δυο ???? η μηπως παραπανω ....γιατι αν εχει παραπανω τοτε εχει και βοηθητικο τυλιγμα ..... οποτε αν εχει βοηθητικο τοτε εχει και πυκνωτη στο βοηθητικο  ....και αν εχει πυκνωτη τοτε σιγουρα αυτος ειναι κλασμενος .....

για συγκεντρωσου και ξαναριχτα μας ......

φιλια σακης

----------

